# The RPG Thread.



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you like adventuring, exploration and killing exotic monsters? Then tell us about where you like to hangout. This thread is dedicated to discuss your favourite RPGs on all platforms.

My favourite RPGs (in no particular order):

-Elder Scrolls series (Arena, Oblivion and Skyrim)
-Diablo Series (D1, D2, D2:LOD)
-Dink Smallwood 
-Borderlands

....will add more as I remember.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lionheart:Legacy of the Crusader was one underrated RPG.

Then Soulbringer was also my fav.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm , here are some of my more memorable ones :

1)Betrayal at Krondor
2)Chrono Trigger
3)Grandia 2 (good combat system)
4)Fallout 1,2,3
5)Super Robot Tensei : OG Saga (a nintendo-ds game , with insane combat animations. Watch it's trailer on youtube , simply mind-blowing)


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

The first one I played was Summoner, pretty good. My fav is The Witcher series.

And these is supposed to be the monster RPG of this year:-

Baldur's Gate



> Atari, Wizards of the Coast, and Overhaul Games are pleased to announce work has begun on the Enhanced Edition of Baldur’s Gate and Baldur’s Gate II.


----------



## Champ (Mar 16, 2012)

My All time favorites POP and Mass Effect Series


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorite is Fallout 3. Still can't find any game (IMO) with similar awesomeness in gameplay and story.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

S***, I can't believe I forgot Fallout 3/NV. Didn't play 1 and 2 though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

1.Elder scrolls V: Skyrim(PC)
2.Fallout 3(PC)
3.Dragon age : Origins(PC)
4.Mass Effect & Mass Effect 2(PC)
5.Monster Hunter Freedom 2(PSP)
6.Phantasy Star Portable 2(PSP)


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, finally someone who knows about Phantasy Star! Oh yeah, allow me to add the following games too :

1)Phantasy Star IV (Sega Genesis / Megadrive 2)
2)Monster Rancher 2 (GBA)
3)Mario Tennis (GBA) - it's a tennis RPG basically.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Planescape Torment
Deus Ex


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

1. Fallout 3
2. Fallout New Vegas
3. The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind
4. The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion
5. The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim
6. Dragon Age Origins
7. Dragon Age 2
8. Mass Effect
9. Mass Effect 2
10. Mass Effect 3
11. Never Winter Nights 2
12. Borderlands
13. STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl
14. STALKER Clear Sky
15. STALKER Call of Pripyat


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you like adventuring, exploration and killing exotic monsters? Then tell us about where you like to hangout. This thread is dedicated to discuss your favourite RPGs on all platforms.
> 
> My favourite RPGs (in no particular order):
> 
> ...




Desmond, have you played Arena? People say the world was bigger than that of Oblivion and Skyrim and even Morrowind. Is it true?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Skud said:


> Planescape Torment
> *Deus Ex*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

^ That was my 1st RPG game. Only game I finished 5 times.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2012)

love RPGs especially the old school types.
my favs
FF7,FF7 crisis core
FF4 complete collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy (both parts)
Kingdom of Hearts
Tales of eternia and abyss
Persona 3
Valkyria Chronicles II

In PC, Elder scroll skyrim and dink smallwood p)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

nims11 said:


> love RPGs especially the old school types.
> my favs
> *FF7,FF7 crisis core
> FF4 complete collection
> ...



oye!good to see a PSP gamer like me
your love for FF7 is apparent .we don't get to see guys with Vincent Valentine as avatar pic these days.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Continued
1. Deus Ex human revolution
2. Witcher 1
3. Witcher 2


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorite genre. And my lovable titles>
1. Dragon age origins
2. Elder scroll Oblivion
3. Balder gates
4. Diablo series
5. Mass Effect series
6. Stalker Call of Pripyate
7. Witcher series


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2012)

Skud said:


> Desmond, have you played Arena? People say the world was bigger than that of Oblivion and Skyrim and even Morrowind. Is it true?



I don't know about exact dimensions, but in Arena, you get to travel all over Tamriel, not just a single province as in recent titles. So, in this context, yes, it has a much larger world than all recent elder scrolls games.

However, I can say for sure that the game world of Elder Scrolls 2 : Daggerfall is twice the size of real world Great Britain (Morrowind is 0.01% of this), comprising of about 15000 towns and more than 750000 NPCs to interact with (as opposed to about 1000 each in Morrowind and Oblivion). (Source : Wikipedia). Not played it though.



nims11 said:


> In PC, Elder scroll skyrim and *dink smallwood* p)





I loved it for its story and humour. A must play!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 17, 2012)

another one was Septerra Core 

It was given in one of the skoar dvd's.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> My favorite is Fallout 3. Still can't find any game (IMO) with similar awesomeness in gameplay and story.



same here 



gameranand said:


> *1. Fallout 3
> 2. Fallout New Vegas*
> 3. The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind
> 4. The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion
> ...



finished all of the bold marked games and they were all good - time to play / finish the others


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> same here
> 
> 
> 
> finished all of the bold marked games and they were all good - time to play / finish the others



A suggestion. Start with Dragon Age Origins. You won't regret that and also it would be nice change from lone fighting as in the games you have finished except ME2.


----------



## Alok (Mar 17, 2012)

^+1, to DaO.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

Witcher 2 and fable 1


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> A suggestion. Start with Dragon Age Origins. You won't regret that and also it would be nice change from lone fighting as in the games you have finished except ME2.





Kola2842 said:


> ^+1, to DaO.



well, will keep that in mind


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> oye!good to see a PSP gamer like me
> your love for FF7 is apparent .we don't get to see guys with Vincent Valentine as avatar pic these days.....



Happy with my PSP, There are still plenty of cool RPGs left in PSP (Plus the classic PS RPGs)  that i can survive on for few more years.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

*EDIT : Oops , didn't notice Desmond had replied. Well, I've actually played the game, so here's my 2 cents on it*



Skud said:


> Desmond, have you played Arena? People say the world was bigger than that of Oblivion and Skyrim and even Morrowind. Is it true?



Correction , Daggerfall has the biggest gameworld. It's..insanely huge. I've played it and I still can't believe they managed to cram all of that into the game. That game was so big I could never finish it. So much to do lol , like summoning Daedra on specific days.... I can't finish the list.

From wiki:



> Bethesda claims that the scale of the game is equal to twice the size of Great Britain: around 487,000 square kilometers. The game world features over 15,000 towns, cities, villages, and dungeons for the player's character to explore. According to Todd Howard, Game Director and Executive Producer for Bethesda Game Studios, the game's sequel, The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, is 0.01% the size of Daggerfall, but it should be noted most of Daggerfall's terrain was randomly generated. Vvardenfell, the explorable part of Morrowind in the third game has 10 square miles (25.9 square kilometers).The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion has approximately 16 square miles (41.4 square kilometers) to explore.In Daggerfall, there are 750,000+ non-player characters (NPCs) for the player to interact with, compared to the count of around 1,000 NPCs found in Morrowind and Oblivion. However, the geography and the characters in these later games are much more detailed.



487,000 Square kilometres??? Dragonborn says "FUS-RO-" to that.

Again from wiki, here's the gameworld. Each province is highlighted , and they have like umpteen towns/dungeons in each one of them. While playing, I had some quests that send you to a different province , like rescuing a kidnapped child. So you can imagine the epic scale of it all.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/00/Daggerfall2.png

But the distinction for *largest* gameworld would probably go to the following games - *Frontier *and it's sequel *Frontier : First Encounters*.

Oh , I also forgot to mention this RPG :

*Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic*


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Risen


----------



## sarthak (Mar 19, 2012)

1.Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
2.Mass Effect 1,2,3
3.Witcher 2
4.Mount & Blade Warband
5.Diablo 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh boy that much large map is insane. What were developers thinking while making that game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> [
> 
> Oh , I also forgot to mention this RPG :
> 
> *Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic*


 
"Oh , I also forgot to mention this *MMO*RPG :

*Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic*[/QUOTE]"


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "Oh , I also forgot to mention this *MMO*RPG :
> 
> *Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic*


FAIL FAIL FAIL! 

I'm sorry , but what you're referring to is Star Wars : The Old Republic  . I'm talking about *KNIGHTS* of the Old Republic


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> FAIL FAIL FAIL!
> 
> I'm sorry , but what you're referring to is Star Wars : The Old Republic  . I'm talking about *KNIGHTS* of the Old Republic



 ok sorry,   both sound very similar though


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how is Risen?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

Forgot Witcher 2?
Fable series is good.Though i heard fable 3 was an FAIL


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Forgot Witcher 2?
> Fable series is good.Though i heard fable 3 was an FAIL



Yes , you heard right. I haven't played it , but my friends have and they want their money back.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Fable 3 isn't that bad but quite bad compared to 2. As an indivisual its just an average game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can anyone tell me how is Risen?



first 60 % is good the rest is not so good.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Means average.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 28, 2012)

Risen is an ok. i never quite liked it though.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

try Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - great game


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

Baldur's Gate, anyone?


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

^^i have both games with expansions but played only second game, shadow of amn.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Baldur's Gate, anyone?



Yeah I have played it long time back. Great game but its quite old.


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

I think for RPG age doesn't matter much, unless you are looking for shiny graphics. Anyway, Enhanced Edition of Baldur's Gate is on its way. And there's also talks of Baldur's Gate III.


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ currently playing Witcher 2 but,
you know i still play *Diablo II and LOD.*
Last playthrough :last night
man i'm addicted to it.and no, not a recent addiction , its a long and continuous duration.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Witcher 2 and Fable 1 best RPG i played.Witcher 2..i dont like some things..Like you cant jump when you want ,Sometimes Combat system is not good


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2012)

Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition up for pre-purchase with 10% discount:-

Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition




> Since its initial release in 1998, Baldur's Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons™ computer role-playing games ever since.
> 
> Running on an upgraded and improved version of the Infinity Engine, Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition™ includes the entire Baldur's Gate adventure, the Tales of the Sword Coast expansion pack, and never before seen content including a new adventure, and three new party members: The Calishite Monk Rasaad yn Bashir, Neera the Wild Mage, and Dorn Il-Khan, the evil blackguard.
> 
> ...




The game will be availbale on 18 September. Some screens:-



Spoiler



*www.baldursgate.com/images/pc/screen01.jpg

*www.baldursgate.com/images/pc/screen02.jpg

*www.baldursgate.com/images/pc/screen03.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Any idea about the price?


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2012)

18$ if pre-purchased else 20$.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/G1t89.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2012)

Any idea about area of Chernobyl in STALKER?


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

have any of you played this ?
Game of Thrones Review - Softpedia


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

STALKER games are very good games. I have played them. Chernobyl one is also really good game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bastian \m/


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> STALKER games are very good games. I have played them. Chernobyl one is also really good game.



Best game in S.T.A.L.K.E.R in series so far.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2012)

@Anorion: Nice find.

I want to see first hand how big daggerfall really is. Any leads?

I mean, is it abandonware or something?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> Best game in S.T.A.L.K.E.R in series so far.



Yes I have to agree on that but if you playing it after fallout or something then you require some mods for favorable gameplay.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> try Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - great game


yea 


Skud said:


> Baldur's Gate, anyone?


gonna try it this time


Skud said:


> Any idea about area of Chernobyl in STALKER?


The area of Chernobyl aka "zone" is the core of the game series
the game zone is cruel .It wont let you believe that you are the hero in this game, it will pose as many as difficulties on your path as possible.
To add more to it, wicked monsters, hostile  factions, deadly anomalies and scarce resources.



gameranand said:


> Yes I have to agree on that but if you playing it after fallout or something then you require some mods for favorable gameplay.


I havent tried any Stalker-like mod for Fallout, if any.
But Fallout and  STALKER are totally different.
The layout and representation of post apocalypse world , for an example.
The world of Fallout isnt much of a problem , mutants are a piece of cake (except deathclaw, though a sneak expert can take down a deathclaw with single shot of anti-material rifle) and the people are friendly.
Where as, in the zone, world is cruel, monsters are PITA to kill (depending upon the area you are in , for example, fighting a Controller in open =100% DEATH) and people do cut-throat-business

*My List of fav RPGs*

-->Witcher 1 (havent played 2 yet)
-->Elder Scrolls Series
-->Fallout series
-->STALKER series
-->Kingdoms of Amalur
-->Dragon age origins


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2012)

This baldur's gate Enc. Edi. looks interesting. Waiting for some enhanced pics and gameplay vids.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I was talking about repairing stuff to be specific. After playing fallout and elder scrolls series its hard to no repair game


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

^^You can repair ins Stalker Clear Sky and Pripyat AFAIR.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes I have to agree on that but if you playing it after fallout or something then you require some mods for favorable gameplay.



I've played fallout 3 after playing SSOC and without any kind of mods .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ I am talking about reverse order.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I was talking about repairing stuff to be specific. After playing fallout and elder scrolls series its hard to no repair game


S:SOC didnt have the repair system
but the 2 games after that had the required thing
also each adn every major mod included this feature as without repairing stuff, it was damn difficult to survive in the zone


Faun said:


> ^^You can repair ins Stalker Clear Sky and Pripyat AFAIR.



yup


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I know and I played SOC after repair mod but still repairing was quite costly.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2012)

Obsidian started Kickstarter of their next game, titled Project Eternity (I hope the name is not a pun ):-

Project Eternity by Obsidian Entertainment &mdash; Kickstarter


Those who are fond of old school RPG can get the game as an early bird for only 20usd. But beware, estimated delivery time is April 2014 and you have 31 days to ponder over.


Elsewhere, Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition got delayed till November 30. Good thing is that the pre-purchase benefit will probably run longer.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

Dungeon Gate : this is newly released RPG game :
Dungeon Gate - Wild Games Studio « Dungeon Gate – Wild Games Studio


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks interesting. Bookmarked.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2012)

A rip-off to Baldur's Gate?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> A rip-off to Baldur's Gate?



I think more like rip-off of Diablo.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

can't say which game's rip off is _Dungeon Gate _ but the description of this game looks nice .. so if it can get some good review it's going to be on my try and play list.



> The main selling point behind Dungeon Gate is the player’s ability to drain and duplicate the DNA of any NPC they meet, be it a mighty ogre, a terrifying lich, or a simple chicken
> 
> Players step into the role of a young man named Dysan who, as mentioned earlier, possesses the unique ability to steal and copy the DNA of any creature he meets. Shape-shifting into different forms gives Dysan access to a variety of different attacks and spells and he can use these abilities not only in combat but also in puzzle-solving as well. Wild Games Studios also hints that shape-shifting into certain forms could drastically alter how the game’s story plays out



Sounds great to me


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2012)

^^whoa
that sounds good to me


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Playing RPGs is getting tedious for me balancing job and gaming hobbies.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

If implemented well game would be good or it would be more of a mess than good game. Some creatures highly overpowered and some very underpowered.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyway, you guys played NetHack or its GL version Falcon's Eye. A really hardcore text based RPG, but really interesting.

Downloads : NetHack - Falcon's Eye

Info : Falcon's Eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Edit : Just came to know that an updated version called Vulture's Eye (renamed to Vulture) is available : *www.darkarts.co.za/vulture


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Haven't played those games yet. They are quite small in size anyway, no harm in getting them.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

never heard of this game  but just look at the recommended system specs of the  NetHack :



> Recommended:
> - Pentium 90 or better processor
> - Windows 95 or higher
> - DirectX-compatible video card capable of at least
> ...



at 5.6MiB it's small indeed but needs some getting used to with the interface.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2012)

This game was provided with the May 2004 issue of Digit (I think).


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh boy I don't know if I would play this game or not. Kinda different I must say. Can't say whether in positive manner or negetive.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ the navigation and control system is complex.

BTW, Torchlight II released.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats a good news. How it performed for reviewers ??


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ check these out - the game is just too good 

'Torchlight 2' Review - Part One: Let There Be Loot (PC) - Forbes
Torchlight II Review - IGN
Torchlight 2 review: Up in the world | Joystiq
Torchlight II for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More - Metacritic


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally T2 is released. Will read the review at morning time. Torchlight was fun as it was not a direct copy of Diablo.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2012)

Never played Torchlight 1 

Is it on Steam?


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

Get it from here:-

*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow another game in my to play list.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2012)

You guys played Omikron:The Nomad Soul? The debut game by Quantic Dream. The company that made Fahrenheit and Heavy Rain. It has a huge open world and a gripping story despite releasing in the late 2000. This game was pretty ahead of the times. Check out its intro :



I've only played its demo back in the day and I can say that its pretty awesome.


----------

